# Bulbs



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

Does anybody know where i can find pure blue bulbs for all light bulbs for my 92 maxima SE


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Ebay..........


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

The destroy pile at the DOT


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> The destroy pile at the DOT




Heresmymind?????


----------



## elusivemax93 (Aug 12, 2006)

if u want blue blubs thats juz stupid as police will pull u over right away now if u want a white like light bulb go to most import shops and look for a blub color called hyper white they are prolly bought 8 dollars a single bulb and the headlights are also not very cheap bought 25 to 30 dollars. dont use blue cuz they will pull u right away over and ticket u or even worse impound ur car for having such blubs in ur car turn sgnals and so on but if u want a nice differrent look use hyper white


----------

